# Adding a sling to a Ruger 10/22 carbine



## FX Jenkins (Jul 9, 2010)

Just bought a new carbine model, beautiful standard wood stock ... I want to add a sling to it but I don't want to do anything that will effect the performance, this baby is perfect tack driver with a 4X Leupold.  

do I just drill out the butt stock and fore grip and add inserts?  

Any advice or recommendations on kits?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 9, 2010)

2nd question, Im looking at this one on Midway 
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=275030
but will adding the swivel stud to the barrel band potentially effect the accuracy?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 14, 2010)

I've done mine, I used the same or a very similar kit.  It came out ok, I wouldn't do it to someone else's gun, but I've had this one since the 80's and have been contemplating refinishing/replacing the stock anyway.

I used the barrel band attachment in the front and the drilled in stud in the back. I can't speak to any change in accuracy as mine is just used for plinking and small game, I've never formally sat down and shot for accuracy with it.

The sling is really a great addition to the little gun, it makes a huge difference tromping through the woods.  

My only advice is if you don't have the proper tools and a little experience, have someone install it who does.  This is one of these deceptively easy jobs that isn't hard to do, but making it look like a factory job takes a bit of skill.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been told that you can actually take the barrel band off on most 10/22's and not see a change in accuracy.  I don't think that adding the front swivel to the barrel band will affect yours.  It didn't mine.


----------



## danlnga (Aug 31, 2010)

I put the little "swivel stud" in the barrel band on my 10-22. I thinned the stud a bit where it fits into the barrel band so as to get the band to pull down tight. If someone has a little bluing, you might finish the stud where it was thinned. I used a fine file "very carefully"  It is still a consistent tack driver as nothing changed.


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Sep 15, 2010)

you can always get one of the old school bb gun slings that velcros on both ends!!! lol. just kidding, i remember the one i had, i tried to use it on my marlin 30-30, it just ripped the velcro apart.


----------



## danlnga (Sep 17, 2010)

I added the swivel stud to the barrel band but found that the band would not tighten to the point it was around the stock before with the stud as shipped. The stud was too wide. I filed the stud a little at a time on each side until I got the same tension I had without it. Put a little bluing where I had filed & it is still a fine shooter, with a nice Ruger sling. Enjoy your 1022.


----------

